# BABY GOAT GOAT BORN WALKING ON THE HOOF CURLED IN HELP



## skippylou719 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have to 2 gaots that where born yestarday, one of the feet is curled in and they are walkin gon there hoof, you can curl the hoof back out but they still walk onit. and one leg appears to be very weak.. what can i do to help them ? does anyone no what i can do. ive called a vet but have not called me back..


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds like they need a Bo-se injection or a vitamin E selenium gel if you can't get that. Bo-Se is vet only.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you have an pics that would help us to see how severe the problem is (you do have to have ten posts in before loading images)?


1)If it is really bad, you could create a splint to try to straighten the leg, but I have never had to do this so someone else might pipe in here on that.

2)  If it isn't bad, you might just keep a close watch on it to see if it doesn't straighten out in the next few days on its own as she strengthens the muscles.

Is it just the one leg, or is she wobbly, weak?


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 14, 2012)

I second the Bo-Se if you can get it.  1/2 cc It is RX.  Try selenium Vit E gel if you can't,  about 4 times what the label says to use.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2012)

bo-se will help, But it will strengthen in a couple days. Assuming it is flexable and not stiff and hard.  Weak tendons are fairly common.  

Sometimes if they are really bad we wrap papertoweling around the foot and leg, and then duct tape, Not tight, It often gives it enough strength to help them walk a little better. 

Our vet didn't think bracing was important or all that helpful, he felt, the kid really just needs to use the leg, beable to get to his food, mom or a bottle, and it would strengthen with time.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 14, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I second the Bo-Se if you can get it.  1/2 cc It is RX.  Try selenium Vit E gel if you can't,  about 4 times what the label says to use.


x3


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with the splint idea, especially if the kid is walking on the joint, which is what it sounds like you're describing.


----------

